# Expat Support Groups in Mexico City



## edgomon (Feb 7, 2016)

any support group in Mexico City for new expats?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I assume this isn’t a question about taxes.

There are Meetup groups.
There is a group called Newcomers Club Mexico City.
There is a Facebook group called Foreigners in DF (although they may have to change their name now).
There are some companies that have services to help newcomers get adjusted.

Anybody know of others?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> I assume this isn’t a question about taxes.
> 
> There are Meetup groups.
> There is a group called Newcomers Club Mexico City.
> ...


Thanks for catching that, maesonna. I'll change the name of the thread.

Though I live in Mexico City, when I arrived I already had some friends here from previous stays, so I didn't look for expat support groups. On my own, I have sometimes met with newcomers to the Gran Manzana Mexicana to have a chat and give them my take on living here. Edgomon, feel free to get in touch with me once you've arrived in the former D.F.


----------

